# StarScream has been Hospitalized!!!!



## StarScream! (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to tell everyone that I am in the hospital. I have a cellulitius infection in my lower left leg. I have delt with this in the past, as it almost killed my in 2006. This is definatly one of the times when I wish I was not overweight. Because of the size of my leg the antibiotics have trouble getting everywhere it needs to go.

My leg is very red, swollen, and in a lot of pain. Anyways, as of right now I have no idea how long I am going to be in here, but hopefully soon. 

Just wanted to say hi, and let everyone know what is up. Maybe I'll try to send some pictures from the hospital.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that you are in the hospital. I'll be thinking of you.

Dr. P


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts...hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Melian (Nov 28, 2007)

That's awful! My labmate just had cellulitis, and it is not a pretty sight!

*hug*

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 28, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts your way. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh man! I hope everything works out alright.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww, I wish you a speedy recovery <3


----------



## Catkin (Nov 28, 2007)

Aw  hope you get better soon! x


----------



## Molly (Nov 28, 2007)

I hope your well soon StarScream. I'll send you a Good Health Fairy to give you a kiss...


----------



## stefanie (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh, man, that's terrible. Get better quickly.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2007)

*awwwwwww YOU are up front in my prayers for a speedy recovery!!!!
muahhhhhhhhhhhhhh*:wubu:


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 28, 2007)

get better soon star,
and fast <3


----------



## imfree (Nov 28, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to tell everyone that I am in the hospital. I have a cellulitius infection in my lower left leg. I have delt with this in the past, as it almost killed my in 2006. This is definatly one of the times when I wish I was not overweight. Because of the size of my leg the antibiotics have trouble getting everywhere it needs to go.
> 
> ...



I'm right there with you. I'm blessed to have not required hospitalization yet,
but I have had severe swelling of legs and feet with liquid weeping. My Dr
is controlling mine with long-term Septra antibiotic. May GOD bless and heal
you, guiding the doctors as they work.


----------



## BoostChub (Nov 28, 2007)

Hope'n for a speedy recovery big fella. Anything I can do to help. Lemme know.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh no! That is so painful. Please don't be discouraged. Just relax, try to think positive and do whatever they tell you. I know you already know that but just saying. We're sending you positive vibes.

I hope you heal quickly. (((((StarScream))))


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds like they got it time! We big folk need to act fast if we have a warm red area that stings.


----------



## bexy (Nov 28, 2007)

*feel better soon starscream!! love and get well wishes comin at ya from belfast!
xox bexy *


----------



## channelgirl06 (Nov 28, 2007)

get well soon! sorry you are sik


----------



## StarScream! (Nov 29, 2007)

I wanted to say thank you too everyone for the well wishes and kind words. I'm doing better, but still feeling a little weak. Hopefully I will get out of the hospital in the next couple days and just have to take the oral antibiotics for a couple of weeks. 

Yeah, it is something we have to keep a close eye on. This stuff almost took my life very very quick. A couple of years ago I had a small scratch on my leg, and had went to see Shinedown in concert. I sat down on the ground and my leg got irrated, and by the time I woke up in the morning in was swollen up really bad, I was vomiting and had a temperature of 105.6 Anyways, I ended up being in the hospital for 30 weeks, and I also got an umbilical hernia from Vomiting too much, which I had to have surgery onehhit sucked. 

Anyways, Im tired so Im going to get some rest. Again, thank you everyone.

Bobby  StarScream!


----------



## RevolOggerp (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry about that. Get well soon.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 29, 2007)

Ouch.  Best of wishes to you...

-Qit


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 29, 2007)

Get better, Mr. Scream.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2007)

Bobby,

Sorry to hear this. Hope you will get better and better each day.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeeps! Get well soon big guy!


----------



## Carl1h (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry that you're sick, hope you're better soon.

A Hospital is no place to be sick. --Samuel Goldwyn


----------



## Kazak (Dec 2, 2007)

I had it in my left calf july 06 and my right calf jan this year. right was the worst. purple from the knee to the ankle. 10 days of i.v. then 14 days of oral antibiotics. and when you put the slightest pressure on it it felt like fire and needles all through the muscles and skin. could barely walk for over a week. hope you get better.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Dec 2, 2007)

I know I've only spoken to you on here once or twice, but here's hoping you feel better soon. Can't have a cute BHM sick too long, it breaks an FFA's little heart! Get Well Soon!:kiss2:


----------



## vermillion (Dec 2, 2007)

wtf
why did i not know this!!!!

your in big trouble mister

call me


i hope you feel better doll.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 3, 2007)

Get well soon!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 3, 2007)

praying for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## StarScream! (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, update.

It looks like everything is going to be alright. I got out of the hospital a few days ago, and I'm feeling good. All the pain is almost gone, and the swelling and reddness has pretty much gone away. 

This shit really scares me. I spend a total of about 26 weeks in the hospital fighting with this shit last year. I guess I got luck and caught it super early this time, thank god.

I wanted to thank everyone for the well wishes and all. You guys are great. Thanks again.


----------



## Friday (Dec 4, 2007)

Hope you're back to 100% soon.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2007)

*hey baby welcome back and PLEASE take care of your gorgeous self.....so evil cougars like moi can enjoy for a longtime, and come to baltimore one day!!!!!!* :smitten:


----------



## StarScream! (Dec 12, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hey baby welcome back and PLEASE take care of your gorgeous self.....so evil cougars like moi can enjoy for a longtime, and come to baltimore one day!!!!!!* :smitten:



I'm doing well, and hope to be around for a long time. I also hope to make it too Baltimore as soon as possible. :blush:


----------



## toddjohnson (Dec 12, 2007)

I knew they'd finally commit him one day or another.... 



JK... get well soon


----------



## nico7_uk (Dec 12, 2007)

OMG Ive just got out of hospital with the exact same thing! How weird..not too nice is it mate? Are you over it?

Nic


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 14, 2007)

Ah, I've been gone from the internet for a while, and this is what happens.

I'm so sorry you're not well, Darling  Here's wishes for a fast recovery!
Feel better, Bobby 

<3


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 14, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> I'm doing well, and hope to be around for a long time. I also hope to make it too Baltimore as soon as possible. :blush:



*dont' be such a tease gorgeous....actually though i have a pretty big log home and would love to accomodate you and mates if you are on the road..but i have some place *SPECial* for YOU TO SLEEP muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*:smitten:


----------

